# a99 at Adorama



## cosmonaut (Sep 12, 2012)

Sony SLT-A99V Digital SLR Camera Body SLT-A99V

 I see no mention of image stabilization, unless my sleepy eyes are missing it. If I understand there will be a 36 megapixel version next spring. I am not sure how true that is.


----------



## Kolia (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah it has Steady Shoot inside according to the BH article. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth...ame-alpha-a99-hdslr?BI=9004&kw=SLTA99VArticle

Can't wait for used a77 to hit the market ! Lol


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 13, 2012)

Kolia said:


> Yeah it has Steady Shoot inside according to the BH article.
> 
> Sony Introduces the Alpha SLT-A99 Full-Frame HDSLR | BH inDepth
> 
> Can't wait for used a77 to hit the market ! Lol



More then likely you would see used a900 or a850 and not a77 which is a crop sensor. I would love to pick up a a900. Really nice motor.


----------



## skieur (Sep 13, 2012)

No, but I am sure that it has image stabilization.  However the bottom line is that the suggested price for the A99 is more than twice the price for the A77.  Is it worth double the price?

skieur


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 13, 2012)

The AF system sounds intersting.  I am a bit surprised at the max of 6FPS though, especially since all i've ever heard from skquieiwer was how awesome the FPS on his A77 is from the lack of a moving mirror.


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 13, 2012)

I have already seen an increase in a850/900s on EBay. If I pick this up I will sell an a850 to help with the cost. I have a lot invested in Sony lenses an the trusty a850 is getting some age on it.


----------



## skieur (Sep 14, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> The AF system sounds intersting. I am a bit surprised at the max of 6FPS though, especially since all i've ever heard from skquieiwer was how awesome the FPS on his A77 is from the lack of a moving mirror.



When you become more mature, perhaps you will learn to write "I've" correctly and spell skieur,.....but I doubt it.

skieur


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 14, 2012)

I never understood why FPS would be such a big issue. If I was a big sports shooter I would understand but anything 5 or above is cool with me.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 14, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> I never understood why FPS would be such a big issue. If I was a big sports shooter I would understand but anything 5 or above is cool with me.



spray and pray performance, helps the bestbuy clerks sell it


----------



## skieur (Sep 14, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> I never understood why FPS would be such a big issue. If I was a big sports shooter I would understand but anything 5 or above is cool with me.



Well, the FPS helps on the A77 for great panoramas and HDRs with no allignment problems.  With the added 36 megapixels and possibly buffer size issues they may not be able to go with the same 12 fps.

skieur


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 14, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> I never understood why FPS would be such a big issue. If I was a big sports shooter I would understand but anything 5 or above is cool with me.



Its handy for sports so you get more shots and hopefully get on with really good action poses.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 14, 2012)

skieur said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood why FPS would be such a big issue. If I was a big sports shooter I would understand but anything 5 or above is cool with me.
> ...



A99 is 24MP.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 14, 2012)

Dual slots for memory sticks or SD cards...

...memory sticks...lol


----------



## skieur (Sep 15, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > cosmonaut said:
> ...



Oops! I stand corrected, which still leaves me wondering about the reason for the price difference between the A77 and the A99.

skieur


----------



## kassad (Sep 18, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Dual slots for memory sticks or SD cards...
> 
> ...memory sticks...lol



That kinda threw me also.   I think this only the second DSLR/SLR they have released a memory stick slot.    Interestingly it looks like the memory card slot is actually a dual purpose slot that can take either a memory stick or an SD card.    I was suprised no QXD slot was included.    The combination of high files sizes and SD cards baffles me.


----------



## Kolia (Sep 19, 2012)

A bigger memory card would require a larger body I think. 

With twin SD card, it should be able to keep up fairly well.


----------



## kassad (Sep 19, 2012)

Why would having twin sd cards increase write speeds?  Unless you can set them up to be a striped raid array, which would be a cool but risky prospect.


----------



## Kolia (Sep 19, 2012)

If we can split the files between the cards and write on both at the same time that would be beneficial. 

I use a UHC SD card in my A65 and I rarely run out of buffer shooting RAW (24MB files on average). 

The issue is when swapping from video to still. And according to the Sony documentation, you can split video and still and write each on one card.


----------

